# Nice collection



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

One more


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

There was also some old generators


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Cool pics:thumbsup: Thanks.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I just noticed something. In the last picture of the first group of pictures there is a push button switch that one side sticks out further than the other.
My first thought is it's for ganging them, but I don't believe that is necessary to gang them. 
Interesting.
Chris


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

First photo, left hand side of the board there's an on/off push button plate. It seems to have some weird sheen on it, almost like mother of peal or something. Did you notice what it was made of? Very cool pics of the display by the way.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I think it's a mirror. If you look close you can see two tree's in a V pattern and the colors are people. It may even be the guy I was with and his wife. I can't tell that from the picture, but they were standing behind me as I taking the pictures.
I wanted to talk to the owner but he wasn't there whenever I walked by. He had a table with stuff for sale to the left but his wife was the only one that was there.
I guess I'm being a chauvinist. I just assumed it was a guys display and that was his wife. I guess it's possible it was her stuff. She was about 60+. I don't think there were many women union electricians when she would have been working. She looked like a regular grand mom.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

*where is it.*

Where is it, Must know where. Please share.

Great stuff, thanks for sharing.

Frank


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That is some cool pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

very cool! It wasn't Field Day of the Past was it?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks for posting them. I like collecting old devices too. I have some of the ones posted, not only a fraction of that collection.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Man, every time I read this post, I just sit in awe of some of that stuff.

I imagine someone actually buying it, installing it, working it, repairing it.......




Then I have to clean the drool out of my keyboard.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Second board from the top. Top middle of the board. What the hell are those two big things for....? There is one big one in the center, smaller one under that one and a slightly smaller one under that one....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Love the "Mega" pull chain on post 2


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

fdew said:


> Where is it, Must know where. Please share.
> 
> Great stuff, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Frank


If your asking were the mirror plate that looks like mother of pearl, it's the very first picture, all the way to the left. A single gang mirror plate with two holes for push button switch. 

If your asking were to find those boards. You'll have to drive to Ct. probably next spring. I think they have at least two meets a year. 
This is the group that holds the meet.
http://www.ctamachinery.com/

The cylinder shaped things in the second picture are adjustable resistors.
You can see in the middle of each one is a band the wraps around it. That slides back and forth. As you slide it one way the resistance goes up.
The other way, the resistance goes down. I have seen them in stuff. 
I'm trying to remember, I thing elevator control cabinets, maybe old DC cranes. Heck the one is like a little mini base board heater.

I wonder how much stuff that guy has in his basement. 
I bet it would a lot of fun digging through it all.


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

I know this topic is a little old but i was curious as to what the glass-looking things are in the picture, btw i kind of modified your picture so you can see which part i am talking about,









so what are those things and what are they made for?


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

They are insulators for a radio antenna, either AM or HAM band.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Lhaimbhee said:


> I know this topic is a little old but i was curious as to what the glass-looking things are in the picture, btw i kind of modified your picture so you can see which part i am talking about,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I knew how to do stuff like that. Putting circles and arrows and stuff on pictures.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bigredc222 said:


> I wish I knew how to do stuff like that. Putting circles and arrows and stuff on pictures.


 
Google *pbrush.zip* and download it.


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

Speedskater said:


> They are insulators for a radio antenna, either AM or HAM band.


oh ok because i never seen them before. Are they still used today?



480sparky said:


> Google *pbrush.zip* and download it.


I used microsoft's paint program for that which comes with the microsoft os.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Lhaimbhee said:


> oh ok because i never seen them before. Are they still used today?


I think so. We used them as kids for distant AM broadcast stations. One end to a tree the other end to the house. It's a long wire low frequency antenna. I think that your library might have an ARRL book with a chapter on antennas like this.

I found a link:

http://www.northcountryradio.com/Articles/Long Wire Antenna.htm


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

Speedskater said:


> I found a link:
> 
> www.northcountryradio.com/Articles/Long Wire Antenna.htm


thanks for the link although i think the whole hyperlink is missing part of it, but i managed to get that link again. Thanks for the page it gives me a better understanding of what it is used for.
here it is in case others want to view it as well, thanks to speedskater :thumbup:
http://www.northcountryradio.com/Articles/Long Wire Antenna.htm


----------

